# Discount parts for Kenmore water softener?



## unknownsoldierx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Kenmore water softener (model 625.3485500) with a broken Brine Valve Assembly. The part from Sears is $75. I refuse to pay that much for plastic. I have found a few sites online, but so far have not found the part I need.

Here is the part:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...productGroup=N/A&partNumber=7123689&pop=flush


----------



## MintHillian (May 22, 2009)

*Parting out my Kenmore Softener*

Hi,
I saw you were looking for a part last year...don't know if you had any other parts needs for this model softener. I have one that I no longer need, as I just went to a city water supply. 

I'll be pitching out the 'larger' parts that don't tend to break, but this softener has been working troublefree for about 10 years. 

Parts that may need replacement include the timer, the venturi assembly, and other 'small' parts like clips and what not that may be difficult to replace.

If you have a need for some parts , let me know.


----------



## cameronboii (Aug 9, 2009)

*Softener timer assembly*

Hey There Hintmillen

I am in need of your timer brain assembly for the 625.3485500 kenmore softener, mine won't power up the valve motor anymore. Tested the motor works fine, but my circuit board got wet and stopped working. My e-mail is [email protected]. Could really use your timer board !

Corey


----------



## cameronboii (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey There Hintmillen

I am in need of your timer brain assembly for the 625.3485500 kenmore softener, mine won't power up the valve motor anymore. Tested the motor works fine, but my circuit board got wet and stopped working. My e-mail is [email protected]. Could really use your timer board !

Corey


----------



## tetheobald (Mar 5, 2012)

*water softener parts*

I need a timer for a Kenmore 625 388 180. Part number is 7268617. Sears wants a mere $151.49 plus plus. Anyone know of discount parts?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

tetheobald said:


> I need a timer for a Kenmore 625 388 180. Part number is 7268617. Sears wants a mere $151.49 plus plus. Anyone know of discount parts?


Try this site
http://www.softenerparts.com/North_Star_Sears_GE_Whirlpool_s/1.htm
Out side of that , maybe a used one showing up on the auction site.


----------



## tetheobald (Mar 5, 2012)

*water softener parts*

Thanks, Akpsdvan. Which auction were you referring to.

Thanks Again
T


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Starts with an E... and its by the Bay....


----------

